# what exercises are people doing to help them conceive naturally?



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

and how often or if you have already conceived naturally what exercises did you do?Does housework,gardening,school run count as exercise?


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi hopeful01

In basic terms exercise is any physical activity that increases the heart rate so all the things you've mentioned would do this.  This would help to build fitness and help support weight loss, both of which can help with fertility.  There are exercises that are more specific and claim to aid fertility and conception, such as fertility yoga etc too.

Dory
Xxx


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

yes i thought so,ive done a bit of fertility yoga,it's not really my thing,the hoovering felt more exerting  i do swimming occasionally,I am busy most of the time so it is difficult to fit in, especially when you don't really like it,I prefer to get something constructive done whilst moving about,like the gardening,thanks for the reply.


----------

